# Aqua Vu Footage



## nluchau (Nov 21, 2005)

I thought you all might enjoy a little under water footage. I took this video on Thursday.

Enjoy!

http://www.livevideo.com/video/28417A8A991A4586892A81023BCC1586/aqua-vu-footage.aspx


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

How did you get your aqua view into the fish tank at cabelas?!!! Sereously that was one awesome video. Way to go. Anyone else that views this thread you have to watch this viedeo its pretty cool. :beer: :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Cool video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

very cool, talk about your mixed bag


----------



## nluchau (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks!

We had a heck of a time catching those Bass. Was the first time using my Aqua Vu and I had to do some filming. Glad you guys liked it.

Nick


----------



## nluchau (Nov 21, 2005)

Here was my setup.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Definitely shows that fish aren't spooked when one of their brethern gets yanked to the surface.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thats some sweet footage!!! Pretty cool when that crappie comes out of nowhere and smack that lure.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

loved it! thanks for posting


----------



## That Guy (Oct 3, 2006)

that rocked! technology is crazy. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mike Benjamin (Jan 7, 2008)

nice!! I have never seen schools of bass and gills together!!


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

wow, don't think iv'e ever seen that many bass on a screen at one time, actually, i don't think iv'e ever had 2 bass on the screen at once. REALLY COOL!


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

awesome video. we had a few bass to on ours but nothing like yours. it looked like you could hardly get it to the bottom before you got a hit when there were tons of those bass and crappies on there. nice work. looks like some really clear water to. how deep were you? the lighting was perfect. :beer: :beer:


----------



## north star (Feb 4, 2008)

That Is Really Cool Looks Like Some Good Fishing There. :beer: :beer:


----------



## nluchau (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. We're gonna try it again this coming Saturday too. Hopefully will get more footage too.

We were in 19 fow and yes it was fairly clear water.


----------

